# Fitting issues



## Warhawk79 (Mar 29, 2021)

Ive been having some trouble with gaps in my models fitting does anyone know anything good to use ? Right now im just using revell putty but its kinda alright and im looking for better


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bondo spot putty is better than most hobby putties:


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002JM8PY/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&aaxitk=QjJOwyt-fxY4sASuoE5Hdw&hsa_cr_id=6802118560201&pd_rd_plhdr=t&pd_rd_r=f58c35e7-14ae-4eb8-a5d8-6d2817d52a36&pd_rd_w=MLZ3X&pd_rd_wg=fZfJa&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_mcd_asin_1_img



For more serious filling, shaping and sculpting, something like Aves Apoxy-Sclupt is great.





Amazon.com : Apoxie Sculpt - 2 Part Modeling Compound (A & B) - 1/4 Pound, Natural : Kitchen & Dining


Amazon.com : Apoxie Sculpt - 2 Part Modeling Compound (A & B) - 1/4 Pound, Natural : Kitchen & Dining



www.amazon.com


----------



## Peashooter67 (May 25, 2020)

John P. Is correct. Go get you a few tubes of automotive spot putty. 
Also a good source for tape for painting. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warhawk79 (Mar 29, 2021)

John P said:


> Bondo spot putty is better than most hobby putties:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002JM8PY/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&aaxitk=QjJOwyt-fxY4sASuoE5Hdw&hsa_cr_id=6802118560201&pd_rd_plhdr=t&pd_rd_r=f58c35e7-14ae-4eb8-a5d8-6d2817d52a36&pd_rd_w=MLZ3X&pd_rd_wg=fZfJa&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_mcd_asin_1_img
> ...


Thank you Ill give it a try


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If you don't want to sand away once the putty has dried then you may want to check out perfect plastic putty, it can be thinned with water and if it should dry out it can be revived with water. What I've done is put some in a small plastic cup which came with its own lid that I picked up at Michael's craft store years ago. There is also a acrylic resin putty from 
Vallejo paints, both can be smoothed using your finger tip but I would suggest wiping off any excess once you're done puttying.


----------

